# Sister wants me to shoot her wedding (someone talk me out of this)



## mxblitz (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok here's the situation; My sister is getting married on April 28 and  hasn't found a photographer she likes (one she talked with couldn't  remember what was included in his packages and another didn't even bring  a portfolio).  So instead she has asked me to do it for her.  I  initially said yes thinking it would make a good wedding present but the  more I think about this and the more research I do on wedding  photography, the more I think this is a REALLY bad idea.

I am not  a pro by any means.  I only really got into photography as a hobby  about a year ago and I've only done one other wedding and that was as  the second shooter.  If I do go through with this and I'm going to have  to rent some equipment (ok a lot of equipment).  Here is what I own:
Canon 60D w/18-135mm "kit" lens
Canon 28mm f/1.8
Canon 100mm f/2.8L
Adobe Lightroom
Adobe Master Collection - just ordered this taking advantage of their 80% off educational software marketing screwup

I'm  thinking at a MINIMUM, I need to rent the 24-70mm 2.8L, 70-200mm f/2.8L  IS II, and a second body.  I'm not sure if flash is allowed or not  during the ceremony but it is in a church with high ceilings, dark wood,  and lots of stained glass windows.  I haven't visited the location yet  but I plan to in the next two weeks.  So here are my questions.
1. Should I try to get out of this?
2. If not, is there any other equipment I should rent/buy?  I don't own a speedlight but I'm looking for an excuse to buy one.
3.  What about additional lighting for the formals? Speaking of formals,  I'll need to be in some of the shots which is another problem.
4.  What should I rent as the second body?  I thinking either another 60D  since I'm already familiar with it but I'd really like to get my hands  on a 5D mkII.
5. Are there other questions I should be asking that I'm not.

Maybe I should just hire a pro and go along as the second shooter.


----------



## kungfuleg (Mar 2, 2012)

I've seen similar questions from ppl who were asked to shoot weddings for friends and acquaintances based solely upon the fact that the person owned a dslr. The responses from the senior members here was uniformly "get a pro." 

It's your sister's wedding. It is nice to think of your services as a gift, but people look at their wedding photos for the rest of their life. I'm not trying to knock you, I'm sure you're very practiced, but there are several reasons, and very good ones, to leave this to a pro. If it was me, I'd think of two things. First, that's a LOT of pressure. Second, it's my sister's wedding; I don't want to remember it as a photo job. I want to share in her joy. 

Just my two cents. (feel free to apply it to the cost of a decent wedding pro)


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree.  This is your sister's wedding, you should be enjoying it, not feeling so stressed that you'll want to puke.  

I'm guessing she hasn't had any luck finding a photographer, because he budget is too low.  Maybe convince her to increase her photography budget, maybe contribute to that yourself as a gift.
Another option, would be to suggest that she hire a pro, only for the most important parts, the ceremony and the formals, and that you will shoot the rest of the wedding.  This might save her some money on the pro, and it will allow you to help her out.  Plus, it means you won't have to shoot the high stress parts of the wedding.  I did this for several family weddings before I started taking wedding clients.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

I'd offer to second shoot whomever she hires, but I would NOT be solely responsible for it come hell or high water. It's a recipe for a family feud-even if you do the best possible job you can do.


----------



## Tee (Mar 2, 2012)

The very fact that you're having second thoughts should be your sign not to do it.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I'd offer to second shoot whomever she hires, but I would NOT be solely responsible for it come hell or high water. It's a recipe for a family feud-even if you do the best possible job you can do.


This, to the nth power!!!!


----------



## Tony S (Mar 2, 2012)

Leve the camera at home and help your sister enjoy her day.  Instead of shooting it, lend a big hand helping her to locate a decent photographer.  You might be able to to the photography, but man, if something goes wrong you will hear about it every Christmas, Easter, and Thanksgiving.
  So let the other photographer stress and do all the work. Stand back, support your sister, and make a great toast at the reception.


----------



## ann (Mar 3, 2012)

RUN AND HIDE as soon as possible. This is a nightmare in the making


----------



## jake337 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just say no!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 3, 2012)

Better equipment doesnt necessarily you will shoot the wedding better. Trust me on this one. Wedding photography is pretty hard especially if you want to produce something better than craiglist photographer. PLUS... you are her brother!!!!! You should be enjoying the wedding and be on the photos!  I am pretty sure if someone had given me (2) 5DII, nice lenses, nice flash on my first wedding gig, the result will still look the same.


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to try to get out of it and just help her find a good photographer.

She has also asked me to do her engagement portraits (and I assume her bridal portraits as well).  I think I'm ok with that (as there are do-overs).  What do you guys recommend using for outdoor portraits?  I see a lot people using the two lenses I mention renting along with the either of canon's 85mm lenses.  If course these guys are typically shooting with a FF camera and I'm not.

I figure I'll have to invest in some lighting equipment (been looking over the strobist website and may go that route).


----------



## shortpants (Mar 3, 2012)

Beside the fact that you're hesitant about shooting a wedding at all, it's your sister's wedding, you should be able to enjoy it. Just tell her you really want to be part of her big day, not running around with a camera. I think she'll understand that and it gets you out of it.


----------



## TimGilbertson (Mar 3, 2012)

Everybody's first wedding is a disaster. Don't make it your sister's. There are a lot of quirks with shooting weddings that you can't pick up from a forum.

My biggest warning to people trying to get into weddings is that it's one thing to be able to handle a camera, and even capture the shot when the moment is right. It's an entirely different job when you're coordinating and posing people. 

Engagement photos are good practice for shooting people. When we first got into weddings we shot about 15 couples for free engagement photos. Easy, no-pressure work, good portfolio builder, awesome practice.

As for the lenses, the 85mm 1.2 is great for making any location look good (the background just melts into mush). On a crop sensor it will be a little awkward for portraits. It'll be the equivalent of 135mm and a little too tight for couples if you ask me. I pretty much only use our 85L on a 5DII, not our 7D. The 50mm 1.4 is great for portraits on a crop body, and super cheap to rent (it's about $15 here for a weekend).


----------



## SteffJay (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd tell your sister that if you were to shoot her wedding, it means you wouldn't be there to enjoy it at all. That also means that YOU wouldn't be in any pictures of her special day, and also, you don't want to screw up her memories! Be honest.

Do you have any friends that shoot weddings that you trust? Maybe you could recommend one of them, and offer to be a second shooter. That way your sister gets peace of mind when it comes to hiring someone she trusts, and you don't have to miss everything.

I think down the line you'd regret not being at your sisters wedding. Because even if you're physically there, you will NOT be a guest if you're shooting the entire thing.

Good luck!


----------



## fokker (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't do it, it's asking for trouble. I'd bring your camera with the 28mm lens and maybe the 100mm, nothing else, and try to get a few nice shots but let a pro handle the majority. You won't enjoy the wedding otherwise, and you'll cop nothing but sh*t for your troubles. 

Have a read through this thread if you need any more convincing.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/273226-nervous-heck.html


----------



## pgriz (Mar 3, 2012)

Fokker didn't mention it, but that thread was started by Kerbouchard as a bit of an inside joke.  He has many weddings under his belt, and despite that...  There were still issues out of his control.


----------



## hw13 (Mar 3, 2012)

Instead of shooting her wedding as a gift, would you be able to help contribute to her photography budget if she needed?

Then you're still giving her the photography as a gift?


----------



## fokker (Mar 3, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Fokker didn't mention it, but that thread was started by Kerbouchard as a bit of an inside joke.  He has many weddings under his belt, and despite that...  There were still issues out of his control.



Yep, started as a joke but **** got serious when he, an experienced wedding photographer, showed us the resulting less-than-stellar pictures due mostly to the non-cooperative client-friends. A good example of one of many reasons why people will recommend not shooting for friends/family.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 3, 2012)

What you really mean is your sister has not found one cheap enough


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 3, 2012)

gsgary said:


> What you really mean is your sister has not found one cheap enough



I can't say for sure but you may be right.  Our parents are actually paying for everything though.

Part of the problem is that the guy she is marrying is a pastor at a local church and knows a LOT of people so their guest list is pretty large.  While I don't have all the details, I do know that they are spending $7k just on the catering.  They may be looking for ways to save money anyway they can.  If so I think they have their priorities out of whack.

My wife and I had a pretty inexpensive wedding 9 years ago (~3k total) and we got a cheap photographer.  The pictures turned out pretty bad (photographer used an on-camera speedlite with the flash pointed directly at us for the formals which introduced some very nasty shadows).  At the time I had just purchased my first digital camera (a Canon s230 digital elph) and the snapshots I took at the wedding were much better than the ones taken by the "pro" we hired.  I really regret that now and I don't want my sister to go through the same thing.

As for the engagement/bridal photos, I think I'll just buy a 50mm f/1.4.  Renting a lens like that isn't cost effective for me where I live because I'll have to have it shipped.  Do you guys recommend the Canon or the playing the lottery with the Sigma? (keep in mind I've got a 60D so no microfocus correction)


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2012)

7K on catering? Ouch! I would recommend a small wedding, and put the money as down payment on house!

I have a Sigma 50 1.4... and it really is a nice lens. They seem to have gotten the bugs of it in the last couple of runs... so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I understand the Canon is a nice lens too, though.


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 7K on catering? Ouch! I would recommend a small wedding, and put the money as down payment on house!



My father's cousin owns the catering company and my sister actually used to work for them.  They feel pressured to use them even though they would rather go with someone cheaper.  I think my parents would like to keep it small but my sister and future brother-in-law feel differently.  Also they are moving to Alaska right after the wedding so this is also like a big going away party.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 3, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 7K on catering? Ouch! I would recommend a small wedding, and put the money as down payment on house!
> ...



So let them chip in! lol! That is a really crappy thing to do to your parents, IMO! Good luck.. and I am staying out of this from here on in.. not my business!  

I had a good friend who's daughter was getting married. He gave her a choice: Wedding of her choice or a SIGNIFICANT down payment on a house. She chose the wedding.. Disneyland, coaches, fairies, horses.. etc... like 70k. They were divorced six months later.....


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm making assumptions based on the bits and pieces I've heard so I may not have everything straight.

I think I will take my chances with the Sigma.  I looks like I can always send it in for calibration if it isn't right.  Just need to talk my wife into letting me get it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 5, 2012)

Man no one has faith in you at all do they? This would be a piece of cake. You are family and would know most of the guests. They would probably be comfortable around you. They only thing you probably need is a 70-200 for the ceremony and you would be set. You have two decent primes that I would use for the reception. Go buy yourself a flash whether you do it or not. 

Now will your work come out as good as $1200 photographer? Maybe, maybe not. You have no pic links so I have no way to tell. But she is not going to spend that much so she is not going to get anything decent to begin with. You could practice your ass off for the next 8 weeks and man up and do your sister proud.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 5, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 7K on catering? Ouch! I would recommend a small wedding, and put the money as down payment on house!
> ...



Damn they have money like this? Tell them to buy you the gear you need and do it yourself.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 5, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Man no one has faith in you at all do they? *This would be a piece of cake.* You are family and would know most of the guests. They would probably be comfortable around you. They only thing you probably need is a 70-200 for the ceremony and you would be set. You have two decent primes that I would use for the reception. Go buy yourself a flash whether you do it or not.
> 
> *Now will your work come out as good as $1200 photographer? *Maybe, maybe not. You have no pic links so I have no way to tell. But she is not going to spend that much so she is not going to get anything decent to begin with. You could practice your ass off for the next 8 weeks and man up and do your sister proud.



Sorry dude, got to disagree with you here.  No wedding gig is a piece of cake.  Always expect for worse and be prepared.

Also, $1200 photographer is probably not good either.  All of the good ones usually charge $3000+.  You cant judge someone work based on how much they charge though.


----------



## MReid (Mar 5, 2012)

You can find a decent wedding photographer for $1200. but you could just as easily have a disaster at any price point if you don't look at a lot of work from the photographer you choose.

Don't do it yourself.....imagine if you mess it up (likely)  ...."awkward".....


----------



## ghache (Mar 5, 2012)

just tell her you wanna get drunk and party all night long with the ladys and that you will take care of taking pictures of her cute friends


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

Curious-

Feel any pressure?  Can you look her in the eye in the years forward if you happen to %$#$ her special day up?


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> I'm making assumptions based on the bits and pieces I've heard so I may not have everything straight.
> 
> I think I will take my chances with the Sigma.  I looks like I can always send it in for calibration if it isn't right.  Just need to talk my wife into letting me get it.



Don't talk just buy it, who wears the pants in your house


----------



## gsgary (Mar 5, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Curious-
> 
> Feel any pressure?  Can you look her in the eye in the years forward if you happen to %$#$ her special day up?



It won't matter she will be in Alaska freezing her bits off


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I found out more about the whole catering thing and the situation is vastly more complicated than I thought and my parents pretty much have no real choice in the matter.  As I understand it they weren't planning on spending much more than the catering by itself is costing.

Now, that being said, it looks like I'm going to do it after all.  I have tried to convince them to hire a professional but they just can't afford it.  It was either me or a craigslist photographer.  They have been given plenty of warning that I don't know what I'm doing and not to expect professional results.

Now, I'm going to be researching/planning the hell out of this for the next few weeks and any pointers would be greatly appreciated.  I just ordered the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 for their engagement portraits I'm planning on doing this weekend but I'm still undecided on the lighting setup.  I may go natural lighting for this weekend given the limited time I have left.

I'm an engineer by trade and do a fair bit of project management so I plan to have as much of this scripted as possible.  I'm also trying to find a cheap second shooter to help out but the person I had in mind is unavailable.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wouldn't do it if I were you. Things like that only make matters worse. Nothing against you but your job that day is to support your sister. Me personally I enjoy sports. I'd never shoot college football because I'm too much of a fan. I can't let my personal judgement get in the way. Sorry uncle bob was left out of that photo! Catch my drift!


----------



## Chann (Mar 7, 2012)

I shot my soon to be brother-n-law's wedding about eight years ago on film. First they asked me and I turned them down. I explained that their photos were important and they will really want to hire a professional. After many days of begging I agreed. 

I did not enjoy the ceremony or reception and to say I was nervous was an understatement.  Trust me, you will make stupid mistakes like wrong ISO, shutter or aperture easily in that state of mind. 

My freakout point happened while standing in the entrance right before the rehearsal on the night before when the priest asked who was the second reader and they looked at me. WHAT?? They had forgot to inform me that I was in the ceremony that I was shooting.  Double check with your sister on this. 

I shot with three bodies. One on the balcony with a remote trigger zoomed in on the altar area.  Other two on me with a borrowed a flash bracket.   I just handed them the rolls at the end of the ceremony. 

Results were okay but far from my best.  They got what they paid for.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 7, 2012)

There is a reason surgeons are HIGHLY discouraged from performing surgery on their direct family.  There is are reason Attorneys are discouraged from representing either themselves or direct family in major cases.

Same with photography.  Regardless of what they tell you...these pictures will be around forever.  And the fact that they are being 'forced' to spend 7K on food, but want the pictures for free speaks volume.  Why doesn't the Caterer have to give it away?  Why does the photog get screwed?

I'd say forget it.  Much easier to have them pissed off now, rather than pissed off for the next 20 years of something happens either in your control or beyond your control.

Good luck.  Sounds like a mess.


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 8, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Good luck.  Sounds like a mess.



I  think I'm screwed no matter what I do.  If I don't do it, they'll hire a cheap photog, won't be satisfied with the results and blame me  because they'll think I would have done a better job.  And everytime I post a good picture online, it will remind them of what their pictures could have been.  And if I do it and it turns out bad, they'll wonder why my other pictures turn out so good and the ones I did for them didn't.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 8, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> CMfromIL said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck.  Sounds like a mess.
> ...



Do you have a flickr or something that we could check your photos from?

What are some of the specifics for the wedding? day/night? inside/outside? How many people? Give us a full listing of your gear as well. Flash and a reflector would be handy too. I would have told you to get the flash first instead of the sigma 50. Really both are useful but the flash would be more useful for fill even during the day outside.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 8, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> CMfromIL said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck. Sounds like a mess.
> ...



This is when you remind them (her) that if she/they hadn't blown *$7,000 on food* they could have hired a quality photog.  Don't let this debacle fall on your shoulders.  She's your sister, not your boss.

Of course it's much easier for us on the board to make suggestions, and have you implement them.  But I wouldn't stand idly by while they totally put you in an untenable situation, because they made personal choices that result in them needing to skimp on everything else.


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree, enjoy that day and let someone else worry about all that business of photographs.

I shot my ex wife wedding and i regret it, I didn't get to enjoy seeing  her getting married to someone else :lmao::lmao:


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 8, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> mxblitz said:
> 
> 
> > CMfromIL said:
> ...




This first set contains some of the maternity pictures I took of my  wife a few days after I got my 60D with the 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens  (this is my first DSLR by the way)
Maternitiy Pictures - Lucas - a set on Flickr

This  second set contains some pictures of my son at about 3 months.  The  backdrop is a blanket thrown over a couch and the lighting was a set of  Craftsman work lights that I had pointed up at a 45 degree angle at the  opposite wall/ceiling.  (I REALLY need to get a real lighting setup so any suggestions here would be really appreciated).  Lens was the Canon 100mm f/2.8L Macro
Lucas - January 2012 - a set on Flickr

My equipment currently consists of a 60D, kit lens, Canon 28mm f/1.8, 100mm f/2.8L macro, and as of yesterday, a Sigma 50mm f/1.4 (with a front focus issue ).  I also have access to a nice Gitzo tripod with a Manfrotto geared head I can borrow from work.  I also have a camera case that can hold one body w/lens attached plus maybe two or three other lenses.

The wedding is at 3:30pm, April 28th, inside a church.  I'm not sure how many guests will be there but the grooms side alone has over 300 people being invited (hence the large catering bill) and I'm told that most of them will likely show.

I'm planning on getting the flash, I just needed the lens now for their engagement photos I'm doing this weekend (I'll be sure to post some of them).

You guys have any suggestions for the front focusing Sigma (noticeable all the way up to f/2.2)?  I don't have time to return it and try my luck again before this weekend (bought from Amazon).  I'm planning on using it anyway.  If for some reason I have to shoot that wide I'm going to focus manually with help from live view.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 9, 2012)

mxblitz said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > mxblitz said:
> ...


----------



## pgriz (Mar 9, 2012)

My thinking is, given that you are going to have to do it no matter what, or whatever you say, to be as prepared as possible.  But you already know that.  So working down the risk list...

a)  Beg, borrow or rent a second compatible body.  We're talking camera body here, although photographer body is probably not a bad idea either.
b)  All batteries are programmed to die just when you need them.  Have seconds and thirds of all batteries you need. Charged.  And bring the chargers.
c)  If that church has windows, you can bet that the darkest cloud in the past twenty years will park itself over the church during the ceremony.  So... you'll need flash.  You have that.  but you may also need to work with whaever ambient light they have, and tha may mean you should thinks of color gels for the flash to get the same white-balance.
d)  Since flash is important, you can expect it to fail.  Can you get/rent/borrow another flash?
e)  Visit the locations and try to shoot as much as possible in those locations to get a feel for how the light bounces, where the dark sinkholes are (those parts of the room that ALWAYS are dark no matter how much light you shine on them), and where the glare lights are situated (you know, those lights that always seem to shine directly into your lens from vantage points that are key for you to use).
f)  Photographer hat.  That's the one you put on to let people know you're the OFFICIAL PHOTOGRAPHER, and not just another getting-happy family member.
g)  It's family, so "contracts" may or may not apply, but it is probably a good idea to write down what your and their expectations are, and to have them say that they agree.  At least, later, when the inevitable arguements about who was supposed to do what happen, you've got something to back up your version of events.

Oh, and find a four-leaf clover.  I heard that they are supposed to be good luck.


----------



## mxblitz (Mar 9, 2012)

pgriz said:


> My thinking is, given that you are going to have to do it no matter what, or whatever you say, to be as prepared as possible.  But you already know that.  So working down the risk list...
> 
> a)  Beg, borrow or rent a second compatible body.  We're talking camera body here, although photographer body is probably not a bad idea either.
> b)  All batteries are programmed to die just when you need them.  Have seconds and thirds of all batteries you need. Charged.  And bring the chargers.
> ...



I'm planning on renting a second body(and extra batteries) at the same time I rent a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II.  The question is do I rent another 60D since that is what I'm familiar with or do I pay more and get a 5DII?  I'm trying to line up a second shooter.

I actually don't have a flash at the moment (other than the popup) but I'm planning on buying at least one and possibly renting others (need advice here).  I'd like to get a portable setup that could be put up with with relative ease both indoors and out (meaning lightweight, minimal cording, and no external power).  I'm thinking maybe couple of cheap manual speedlites, stands/adaptors, and umbrellas with a nicer speedlite that can serve as the master.

I was planning on visiting the location tomorrow but I think that has fallen through.  I'll go next week.


----------



## Tee (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess I'm just a little confused on saying "no".  Is that really going to break apart a family?  Should you be faulted for their poor planning?  I know every family has their own dynamics so I'm only inputting my opinion and what I'm reading here.  On top of that, you're going to be the only one with knots in the stomach over the fear of doing a good job while every other family member gets to soak in the moment.  You're making concessions, renting equipment when you really don't want to do it.  Or maybe deep down you do.  Either way, I wish you luck.


----------



## momo3boys (May 1, 2012)

So what happened? Did you shoot the wedding? How did it go?


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 1, 2012)

I had forgot all about this. Now I'm wondering how it played out for him .


----------



## Mike_E (May 1, 2012)

Curious myself.

If I were stuck in the same situation, I'd hire a pair of experienced second shooters and just manage the thing.

Having fast glass is nice for a one time thing but not needful, a monopod is almost as good.  Off camera lighting is a must for the formals but you can go strobist if you aren't getting paid without troubling your conscious a bit.

Learning a new camera right before a wedding is like operating on yourself and only reading about it the night before.

Learning the required poses, standard shots and time management are the most important things for someone who is already fairly skilled as a photog, as well as learning to not freak-out and generally letting go of any mistakes as soon as you make them (learn from them- yes, spend time beating yourself up for them- no).


----------



## PapaMatt (May 1, 2012)

If you like your sister and want to keep her as your sister and best friend, have a pro do the photos and you could always be a back up photographer.



Well, that was dumb on my part, I am late as always :lmao:

Wonder what happened????


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2012)

Your first mistake was to tell her "yes".  Undo that.

Your gift might be to at least help with the cost of a pro if you cannot afford to pay the entire fee.

Considering that she is family, I recommend that you do not even try to shoot "second camera".   If you take your camera, just try to get snaps of family and friends.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 1, 2012)

Designer said:


> Your first mistake was to tell her "yes".  Undo that.
> 
> Your gift might be to at least help with the cost of a pro if you cannot afford to pay the entire fee.
> 
> Considering that she is family, I recommend that you do not even try to shoot "second camera".   If you take your camera, just try to get snaps of family and friends.



Do you see how old this thread is... you're giving advice while the rest of us are commenting we wonder what happened =)


----------



## mxblitz (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry I meant to come back and give you guys an update on what  happened.  I finally talked them into hiring someone.  All the pictures  the pro took turned out pretty good except the formals which really  weren't that bad, the lighting was just way too harsh.
I took some pictures along side the pro and mine were comparable (better in many cases).

Where  they really got their moneys worth was she actually knew what she was  doing (what pictures to take, how to pose people, etc).  I was pretty  clueless in that regard.  So I'm glad they hired her although she did  take 2+ months to get the pictures back to them and she didn't spend  near the time that I did in post processing (my sister had a small  bruise on her arm that I fixed among other things).


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that it went well and they hired a pro who let you shoot along side. 2+ months is really not bad if you are working with someone who shoots a lot of weddings at that time. Each wedding is 40+ hours of processing, so in order to get that in and others? It takes a while. It's frustrating, but really not unreasonable!


----------



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm surprised at how you westerners place so much worry on the photography part and how you even consider amateur photography in weddings. And also worry so much about the venue lighting. It's all a bit of a surprise to me as I've never seen a Christian (or Western style) wedding before.

We in India don't even think about not hiring a professional. We hire professionals anyway as a matter of routine as part of the wedding cost. Indian weddings, depending on which part of India you come from are long, arduous affairs and take a long time to complete making it physically impossible for an amateur, let alone a family member to cover individually. There are three or four separate ceremonies and usually in the beginning a separate ceremony for bride and groom. Then the professionals bring their own lighting equipment and videographer too. The emphasis is on event coverage and not candids. The lighting is usually bright and the venue is full of people in colourful clothing (especially ladies, in silk sarees).

I was recently married. One thing I know is that most professional wedding photographers in India do not (or rarely) shoot RAW. They have to take around 800-900 pictures from which the client chooses 200-300 for the album and processing RAW would probably take ages. The stress is on quick delivery. Also the emphasis is on formal coverage of the ceremony, group shots, the family members and the attendees, not the bride and groom although that is also covered. Artistry and creative expression are not important and should be avoided in traditional Indian weddings. Bride and groom and not going to indulge in intimate moments and will usually be formal and stiff most of the time. Also using shallow DOF for portraits in weddings is a recipe for disaster because people and family members love to appear in photos even in the background and then discussing with family members over the album and blurring the background will remove this. 

I think it would be impossible to do wedding photography in India as an individual. You need a team, and for larger weddings even two photographers apart from the videographer and lighting set up to match. Usually the wedding hall manager or event manager has a tie up with a photographer to organize this.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I'm surprised at how you westerners place so much worry on the photography part and how you even consider amateur photography in weddings. And also worry so much about the venue lighting. It's all a bit of a surprise to me as I've never seen a Christian (or Western style) wedding before.
> 
> We in India don't even think about not hiring a professional. We hire professionals anyway as a matter of routine as part of the wedding cost. Indian weddings, depending on which part of India you come from are long, arduous affairs and take a long time to complete making it physically impossible for an amateur, let alone a family member to cover individually. There are three or four separate ceremonies and usually in the beginning a separate ceremony for bride and groom. Then the professionals bring their own lighting equipment and videographer too. The emphasis is on event coverage and not candids. The lighting is usually bright and the venue is full of people in colourful clothing (especially ladies, in silk sarees).
> 
> ...



You're surprised that photographers, in a photography forum place worry on the photography part in a wedding?  

Post is also a year old.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

harishankar said:


> I'm surprised at how you westerners place so much worry on the photography part and how you even consider amateur photography in weddings. And also worry so much about the venue lighting. It's all a bit of a surprise to me as I've never seen a Christian (or Western style) wedding before.
> 
> We in India don't even think about not hiring a professional. We hire professionals anyway as a matter of routine as part of the wedding cost. Indian weddings, depending on which part of India you come from are long, arduous affairs and take a long time to complete making it physically impossible for an amateur, let alone a family member to cover individually. There are three or four separate ceremonies and usually in the beginning a separate ceremony for bride and groom. Then the professionals bring their own lighting equipment and videographer too. The emphasis is on event coverage and not candids. The lighting is usually bright and the venue is full of people in colourful clothing (especially ladies, in silk sarees).
> 
> ...



You're surprised that photographers, in a photography forum place worry on the photography part in a wedding?  



> You need a team, and for larger weddings even two photographers apart from the videographer and lighting set up to match.



Which is exactly what takes place in the majority of large weddings. 


Post is also a year old.


----------



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

The reason I am surprised at individuals especially amateurs undertaking primary wedding photography is because where I live you need a team of professionals to cover weddings. At least 3 people if not more.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

harishankar said:


> The reason I am surprised at individuals especially amateurs undertaking primary wedding photography is because where I live you need a team of professionals to cover weddings. At least 3 people if not more.



3 people do cover weddings. It's common for 2 photographers and a videographer to cover a wedding.


----------



## nonamexx (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up. I would always only shoot as amateur as a second photographer. The reason I looked at this thread is because I want to take photos in my brother's wedding when it is fixed, but I would do it purely as an amateur, taking only shots which I like and generally taking it easy.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

LoL


----------



## Robert2013 (Mar 28, 2013)

The most important things to bring with you have nothing to do with equipment.  If you are ready, then equipment should not be a question.


----------



## Ballistics (Mar 28, 2013)

Robert2013 said:


> The most important things to bring with you have nothing to do with equipment.  If you are ready, then equipment should not be a question.



Exactly. So leave your $5000 of photography equipment at home, and just use an iphone, because equipment is not important.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> Robert2013 said:
> 
> 
> > The most important things to bring with you have nothing to do with equipment.  If you are ready, then equipment should not be a question.
> ...



'DROID!


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is how you solve this. 

Step one create a policy that you do not shoot weddings for family. 

Step two tell your sister you have a policy not to shoot any weddings of family members. Things can go wrong when shooting a wedding and you could botch the job. If this happens then thanksgiving dinner is going to be awkward for the rest of your life.


----------

